# Shaper: to sell or not to sell



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

Recently I inherited a Craftsman shaper, 2hp, 1/2 arbor. I already have a really good router and table. Router I have now is capable of 3-1/2 inch bits....the shaper is only capable of 2-1/2" cutters. The problem I'm having is finding 1/2 shaper cutters. The shaper itself is in really good condition, looks like it was hardly ever used. But I think it might just end up collecting dust mainly. Are people still using shapers that much anymore?What's your guys' opinion? Should I hang onto it and try to find some 1/2 bore cutters and "occasionally" put it to use...or just try to get rid of the thing...?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*My Craftsman 1/2" spindle shaper....*

It's pretty much used as a table. It's also a fine little shaper and came with some HHS steel profile cutters. I was able to find a 1/2" bore carbide tipped glue line joint cutter and that's what in there now. I also have a few router tables with lifts, so like yourself...what do I do? I'm keeping mine, since table space is always useful. If you wanted to leave a dedicated cutter like a bearing profile cutter for use with a template that would work.
If you are desperate for floor space that's your call. The 2 HP motor sounds valuable for a belt drive contractor table saw if you have one or find a buyer?
Tough call, but if you are wanting a "serious shaper" this one ain't it. :no: bill


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Good question OKIE. 
I bot a Grizzly, 1/2 " and 3/4 " shaper a while back and honestly i mainly use it as second router table. 
I have many times used the 3/4 cutters in the past but not so much anymore.
I have often pondered the very same question that you pose so i'm curious to see the responses to this thread.
BTW, you can get your 1/2" cutters from Grizzly.

You have nothing invested. So, the purchase of a few cutters won't be that great and it could easily be a "dedicated" tool as Bill suggested.
Kind o' like Norm...change tools instead o' changin bits/cutters :laughing:


----------



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

I agree will Bill, if I can find some good 1/2" cutters I might keep it and use it as a dedicated tool for glue joints or something. I was really hoping I could find some raised panel cutters for it, but in not having luck with that bore size. Those big panel raisers put a lot of stress on my router, I was hoping I could dedicate this to raised panel bits only. But it's not lookin like I can......so I guess I'm still pondering what to do with this thing in my shop taking up precious room


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Try Grizzly*

For 1/2" bore cutters:
http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2012/Main/510  bill


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

WE have a pretty heavily modified....C-man shaper.Reversed "head",full cabmet base,DC,ect.It wears a Grizz C2003 cutter...as in Bill's link.Its not as nice as our other shapers....but it makes us money.

Heck,was using it yesterday....ran a bead for a bigazz arch.Ours is in a convenient spot and gets used enough to warrant the space.

But if you aren't using a machine,its hard to justify the sq footage it takes up.And unless theres some circumstance that makes it too valuable to get rid of.......sell it.Use monies on sumthin that WILL get used.Best of luck,BW


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you can afford the space, it's a cool tool for light shaping. Large routers IMO are more versatile. Larger shapers are a mainstay in many cabinet shops and are good for production items. As a side note, power feeders make shapers safer and more productive. I don't like running one without one.










 







.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

I would check if you can't get 3/4" or even 1" arbors for it.

What speed do your run your 3 1/2" bits on your router?

I use a 3hp with 1/2", 3/4" and 1" arbors as well as a cutter head. I hardly ever use a router table and don't use my router often, only if nothing else works. My shaper gets a lot of work and sometimes I grind my own custom profile cutters.

The cuts are easier, cleaner and far superior to any router.


----------



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

WillemJM said:


> I would check if you can't get 3/4" or even 1" arbors for it.
> 
> What speed do your run your 3 1/2" bits on your router?
> 
> ...


Usually about 12,000 rpm. It's the lowest speed possible on my router. I usually have to make about 3 incremental cuts to get to full depth.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I too have a Craftsman shaper and never use it, in fact I recently moved it out of my workshop to the warehouse at my old shop till I decide to sell it.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!
One thing about shapers is that although they operate at slower spindle speeds than table routers, most can use 3-winged cutters (adds cpi) and most utilize induction motors (which are generally lower db, need less attention, and pack mo' punch) than a router's universal motor, which is inferior for the above reasons.
Still, we also use 1 overarm and 1 beneath table routers, since for quick low producion small jobs (considering the bit costs) work out well for us!
But, ya need the space!
Best,
Marena


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd stay with a router table for the reasons stated in the previous posts. Unfortunately, those small shapers don't seem to sell for much either. Do you have a band saw that could use more power? Maybe keep the motor for that, though Sears always seems to play the "peak/developed" hp game and the 2 horse motor really puts out closer to 1 hp. No real 2 horse motor especially of that vintage will run on 110v.

We had a 3 hp Rockwell Delta spindle shaper and started withe the 1/2" and 3/4" shafts with bushings. Then bought a 1" shaft for better stability/cut when running larger cutters. It worked, but really 3hp is insufficient. To really take advantage of the larger cuttters you need at least 5hp. Bought a larger shaper with a standard 1 1/4 in spindle ... yeah, no more bushings! It also had either 5 or 7 1/2 hp and 5 speeds. A whole new world opened up. Power feed also opens new possibilities and increased safety. I've seen shapers similar to this on CL and sometimes the cutters are included. If you really want a shaper ... 

As a comparison, we had a 3hp and a 1hp unisaw and the 3hp was great with no need for additional power, but I felt the 1hp saw was a *bit* underpowered. I'd compare the 1 hp unisaw to a 3hp shaper, it will do the job, but is sometimes lacking. For perspective, I never felt the need/desire for a 5hp unisaw. Point? Keep the router table and salvage/sell the small home workshop shaper.


----------

